# possible?



## viper1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Any one ever do multi story coups? I was thinking! Yeah i know not again! LOL!
If i was to close off a 8 ft by 8 ft room in my barn for a coup. Leave a 2 ft work area. and the rest would be 6 x 8 ft. Now could i start at the bottom and close off say 15-20 inches high and add another floor? Till i get to top of the 8 ft. Or what ever height I decide to stop. This would make it expandable simply by adding another level. Would the chickens share it right or what. I mean would you need a board for each level, or a common opening or would there be a problem and it just wouldn't work.?


----------



## Lori64 (Feb 2, 2013)

That's how I remember coops. Narrow walkway across the front of all the individual boxes. Maybe 3 or 4 levels. If you cut the front of the coop off, it would look somewhat like a dollhouse. Condo coop.


----------



## viper1 (Jan 28, 2013)

*condo*



Lori64 said:


> That's how I remember coops. Narrow walkway across the front of all the individual boxes. Maybe 3 or 4 levels. If you cut the front of the coop off, it would look somewhat like a dollhouse. Condo coop.


Well thinking of doing this and also have a about a 40 x 20 run. Just cant seem to think of a way to allow chickens access to all the pens from the run. i get this pic in my mind of all trying to get into one.


----------



## Lori64 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm trying to work out what I'm going to do, too. I have a big stall on the side of the barn. I'm thinking about putting nesting boxes on the inside wall where it is slightly warmer in the winter. I was thinking maybe 4 boxes by 4 boxes to start. I may decide to build a traditional coop eventually. What I do know is that what I start with will change each year until I find what I like. I can't tell you the number of configurations we have had in the barn for the various species. Bigger stalls, smaller stalls, lined up this way, lined up that way..... We built the stalls in the new barn with fence gates because I knew that would happen. Sometimes too much room is a hindrance. 
As for them cramming in together. I don't know. Will they do that?


----------

